# SF Book "O.D.A." Tech/Tac Assistance needed



## The91Bravo (Jul 1, 2007)

Hey ShadowSpear Warriors,
I have been drafting a novel over the past year that is tenitively titled 'ODA, the story of an operational Special Forces A-Team' , and have been granted incredible access to 5th SFG by USASOC.  (as well as the US NAVY CHINFO.)  I will occasionally need some questions answered, and would like to open this thread for that purpose.

For vetting purposes, I will provide my contact info for the PAO LTC at USASOC for your verification.  As well as my POC at 5th SFG S3 and SOTIC.

I do not have any immediate questions, but I have four intense chapters coming up right soon, and I will need a few questions answered, (probably after hours or weekends(Murphy's law))

I titled this as 'SF Book O.D.A. Tech/Tac Assistance needed' so when I post a question, it will be relevant to the title.

_If you are willing to help, could you please post the affirmative in the thread for later use?_

Again, I will provide any contact info that you may require. Also, I have assured the 5th SFG S-2 and USASOC folks that I WILL NOT FORWARD ANY MEDIA TO AN OUTSIDE SOURCE UNTIL THE PROPER AGENTS HAVE CLEARED IT FOR RELEASE.  Once that Genie is out of the bottle, it's gone forever...

I have sworn to them that if I even have the slightest inclination that even ten years from now the book could be used to hurt ANY coalition forces, I'll throw it away right now and forget about pursuing it.


----------



## EATIII (Jul 1, 2007)

wait one!


----------



## Chopstick (Jul 1, 2007)

Id offer to just read..but sadly I probably wouldnt understand it.
But Good Luck with your project!;)


----------



## The91Bravo (Jul 1, 2007)

Chopstick,
I have had a great deal of assistance in making it understandable reading for anyone, even without any military, flying, diving, shooting, CQB experience.


----------



## Chopstick (Jul 1, 2007)

Well alrighty then Steve..count me IN!;)


----------



## Ravage (Jul 1, 2007)

When it will come out, I'll buy it and then mail it to you to get it signed :)
Good luck with Your book ! Leaving to give room to the warriors on this board.


----------



## The91Bravo (Jul 1, 2007)

The 'coming out' is a grey timeline now.  

Thankfully I have two great sources to get into the publishing wire.  LTC Bob Johnson, co-author Night Stalkers.  

And a gold mine with Mr Robin Moore. (French Connection, balad of the Green Beret and about fifty more.  Met him at the Ch 38 SFA Safehouse last month, and even though he is post-stroke, he offerred his assistance. and that is worth it's weight in gold.

So I figure if I get it done in another 60 days, give it another 6 months to show up for sale. 

If you are the praying type, I'd appreciate all I could get 

Steve


----------



## Polar Bear (Jul 1, 2007)

Steve, 
Option 1


----------



## The91Bravo (Jul 1, 2007)

PB,

Thanks much!!


----------



## Gypsy (Jul 1, 2007)

Be happy to help in any way, mostly...since I'm known as the spelling nazi  ...for proofing and the like since I have no tech knowledge.


----------



## The91Bravo (Jul 1, 2007)

Gypsy said:


> Be happy to help in any way, mostly...since I'm known as the spelling nazi  ...for proofing and the like since I have no tech knowledge.




That is an incredibly valuable asset, and I will happily take you up on the offer.  The grammar and punctuation is where I need most assistance. (spellcheck rocks!) But sometimes I have to speed type just to get the idea out of my head before it is gone forever, thus.. syntax is jacked up accordingly

Thanks for your help


----------



## Gypsy (Jul 1, 2007)

Yep spellcheck rocks but it doesn't catch usage and some grammar type errors.  Happy to be of assistance!


----------



## The91Bravo (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks again.

I'm off to take the kiddos and head to evening service.  Back in a couple hours.

Steve


----------



## Cabbage Head (Jul 1, 2007)

I will be more than happy to proof. As for the tech assistance, I have only experience with weapons/bullets from the LE side.  Be willing to do whatever is necessary to help.


----------



## The91Bravo (Jul 1, 2007)

Cabbage,
Thanks my friend.  I am going to try to work with the mods/admins to get the files uploaded through the site.  If not, I'll PM all the repliers here for email addresses.
Thanks again
Steve


----------



## 0699 (Jul 1, 2007)

I'll help.  I'm not an SF expert (seeing as how I'm a Marine ), but I'm always up for reading a new book.


----------



## Looon (Jul 1, 2007)

Ill be glad to help.:)


----------



## The91Bravo (Jul 1, 2007)

Guys,
Thanks for the offers.  I have maybe a few days typing left.  Just drafted the last five chapters outline tonight, and am gonna hit it hard tomorrow after my V.A. appt.

Please PM me your email addresses.

Thanks guys.

Also, and this is important to me.  Please be as brutally honest as possible.  I want every branch and specialty that reads this to see that it is accurate in every detail.  nothing worse than dropping some cash on a book you hope is good then in the first few pages it is so frigged up in detail that  you have to put it down.  My goal is to honor the types of warrior in the book accurately.  I have SF operators, SEALS, Sub crews, Carrier crews, intel folks, Pilots, Federal agents, Airmen, and CIA operators.

The base for the book is for it to be made in honor of SFC William Bennett, ODA-595. KIA Ramadi 12Sep03.

I have pledged 10% of every check I ever get to the local chapter of the Special Forces Association.  THEY deserve it.

So, please hit me hard. I will not take it personally.  I will appreciate it.

Sincerely,
Doc C


----------



## _KJ_ (Jul 3, 2007)

Will the book be possible to buy overseas?

A few of my friends might want to read it.

PM for reason..

//KJ.


----------



## The91Bravo (Jul 9, 2007)

KJ,
Sorry for the late reply, but the book will be complete in about anothe month.  Then I sent copies of manuscript back to USASOC and 5th SFG S-2 to evaluate the contents for OPSEC.  when complete there. I am able to forward a copy to Steve Hertog through a contact of mine, and the SF Author Robin Moore.  When they give the thumbs up and refer to their publisher. It will be another 6 mos b4 it reached bookstores.  So rough guess, 8-12 months from now
Thanks
Steve


----------



## The91Bravo (Jul 9, 2007)

Eyes said:
			
		

> triple tap...



huh??  I dont follow..

Steve


----------



## Mav (Jul 9, 2007)

It's like a double tap with redundancy, I think. :) 

Double tap being.. uh.. going back to make sure... triple tap being the three fingered salute


----------



## Ravage (Jul 9, 2007)

Read some nasty stuff about Moore, mainly from Matchanu, but thats BTW.


----------



## The91Bravo (Jul 9, 2007)

Ravage,
You know.  The way I judge folks is by face to face.  If someone wrote that Ravage was a POS, I would disregard and make my judgement based on how you and I had interacted, not the way someone else thinks about it.
So, as for Moore, they can write/say all they want.  I reserve judgement by the way the man treats me face to face...  I guess I am just that way.
Sincerely,
Steve

:soap:

:2c:


----------



## Ravage (Jul 9, 2007)

As I pointed out, I "read" some nasty stuff, thats all. But since it came from an operator I just thought You wana know.
Didn't mean to cause trouble. I'll shut up now.....

BTW, some people do think I'm a POS - can't blame them


----------



## The91Bravo (Jul 9, 2007)

Ravage said:


> As I pointed out, I "read" some nasty stuff, thats all. But since it came from an operator I just thought You wana know.
> Didn't mean to cause trouble. I'll shut up now.....
> 
> BTW, some people do think I'm a POS - can't blame them



Absolutely no trouble... but if you keep it up, I'll have to start believing the rumors.. ;):cool:
I appreciate the input
Steve


----------



## Ravage (Jul 9, 2007)

I go the same way You do, but lets not hijack the thread.


----------



## The91Bravo (Jul 9, 2007)

Cool


----------



## 18C4V (Jul 9, 2007)

I'll help read your book.


----------



## The91Bravo (Jul 9, 2007)

LMAO!!


----------



## x SF med (Jul 9, 2007)

T91B
PM out.  Please get PAO/S2 clearance before any disclosure.


----------

